# Lamictal/Lamotrigine



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

As some of you may know I was put on Lamictal/Lamtrogine around the 29th of December. So I've been on it for about a month and some change.

I was on Klonopin for 2 and a half years, and got off that about a week before I got prescribed Lamictal. So far so good. I never thought in a million years I would be able to function without the benzo, and Lamictal seems to be doing the job.

I'm not at baseline yet as I'm still in the acute phase of Benzodiazepine withdrawal, which usually lasts till about the 3-4 month mark, so I'm not going to review the effects in detail as I don't think it'd be completely accurate.

Just wondering about everyone else's experience with Lamictal, since I can't accurately tell what the full positive effects may be once I'm out of the benzo withdrawal funk. Did it help you? What dose did it help you at? I'm on 100mg once a day right now.


----------



## MikeWolf (Feb 7, 2017)

Been on Lamictal for 2 weeks now. My doc just bumped me up to 100 mg. I do see a difference. It's not huge, but I see an end to all this. I'm taking it with Lexapro and I know its gonna do wonders. My doc has cured others who had DP/DR with this combo. Patience is the key with all this I suppose and I'm not trying to add negative thoughts to the drug because its been such a short time and I'm already hopeful. I pray it works for you as well. Cheers!


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Bump*


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn what happened to this site?

*Bump*


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> What dose did it help you at? I'm on 100mg once a day right now.


100 mg is supposed to be the minimum dosage required for a noticable effect. The Depersonalization Research Unit suggested a target dosage of 400 mg/day, but you may go even higher.

I took 600 mg/day for several weeks, but it did not work.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

What is it about the limit doll that supposed to be effective what is it exactly supposed to do in your brain? From what I've read limit all those people's emotions and that's what I am suffering from is zero emotions so I don't know what would make this effective?


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

Gosh dang it I hate that you can't edit this. I always accidentally hit post before you have a chance to read what I wrote.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

What exactly is Lamictal supposed to be do in your brain. I've read that some people have emotional numbness with Lamictal and that's my biggest problem is that I don't have any emotions so I'm curious how that would exactly be effective?


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I recently got onto Lamictal and though it's only been a few days, I've noticed that I'm calmer and less depressed/irritable.



Lostherheart said:


> What exactly is Lamictal supposed to be do in your brain. I've read that some people have emotional numbness with Lamictal and that's my biggest problem is that I don't have any emotions so I'm curious how that would exactly be effective?


Apparently it's supposed to stabilize nerves/electrical activity in the brain to prevent you from undergoing mood swings. As for the second part, I'm not sure how to answer that because I haven't been on it for long and because I have problems with emotional numbness, but I'm hoping someone else can answer that question for you!


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

I just switched doctors and they put me on lamictal, as for benzo withdrawl maybe you could talk to your doctor about hydroxyzine, i just started that as a replacement for klonopin and its working really well for my anxiety


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Has the lamotrigine effected your DP/DR?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

bump, how's Lamotrigine going anyone? + OP?


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I started Lamictal during the acute phase of SSRI withdrawal. It's been a year since. Lamictal only worked at 200-400 mg for me (I could take the whole 400 dose in the morning and be fine!) Each dose affected me differently. At first, it worked brilliant. No more depression,irritability, my mind felt clear and I had cognitive enhancement (First couple weeks I had severe brain fog). It was scary that at 400 mg I was obsessed with politics and religions. I'd spend hours discussing social issues online. At 300-400, my energy and libido were heightened. There was no dp/dr at all. Unfortunately, it did not help with anxiety or motivation. I noticed I become stressed very easily so I got back on SSRIs. Now, Lamictal does not have the powerful effect as before (only gives energy and make me not as much irritable). I could not take the whole dose in the morning like I used to or I'll end up in bed unable to move.

P.S Lamictal did not at all suppress my emotions. Its SSRIs that did.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm now taking a combo of Lamictal 300mg+ Paxil 10mg (4 days). I'm feeling the worst dp/dr EVER. I hope it subsides with time


----------

